# Validity of Residency w/ Unpaid tuition?



## countblah (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Any help is appreciated. Here is the scenario:

I am in the final weeks of a master's degree program. I have some unpaid tuition, which I have decided not to pay. My residency card is still valid for quite some time though, the card says it is valid for over 1 year from today. 

If I don't pay the tuition must I leave Portugal immediately despite having valid residency?

My school is not very professional unfortunately, hard to get a straight answer from them. The professor in charge of our program said he does not believe I am required to leave immediately. A friend of a friend, who works at another institute, says whenever this happens they just take the student to SEF and help them get permission to work. I am currently trying to get in touch w/ SEF, but I've had bad experiences with them in the past.

I was just wondering if I could stay another 1-4 months or so, it is quite expensive to fly back home in August.

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------

